# This Looks Quite Cool.



## TylerD (26/11/13)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

Haha, now imagine this....
The fire button should be a resonance sensative switch. Then only fire if you play c#, or that one chord you have trouble with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeKing (26/11/13)

They are on the pricelist from our main supplier  we could probably organize a few in the new year if there is enough demand


----------

